# Where do I stay in Rome



## my3152 (May 29, 2011)

Hi, new to this whole website and forum but making the best of it. Am travelling from Oz to UK in August this year with my hubby to see family and travelling back via Rome. Will be there from 4-11 Sept and want advice on places to stay (or not to stay). Vatican has no room, don't want to do backpackers (too old) ,but don't want to empty my purse either (haven't earnt my millions yet). Want to sight see most of the day, so accommodation is really just for place to shower and sleep that is safe to leave luggage in that is clean with a soft bed. Any suggestions? :gossip:


----------

